
Entire broadband industry sues Vermont to stop state net neutrality law - joeyespo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/entire-broadband-industry-sues-vermont-to-stop-state-net-neutrality-law/
======
gleenn
Definitely hope Vermont has a chance. Anyone know what their odds are given
the telecoms' point that these laws should be preempted by the federal laws?

~~~
godzillabrennus
Laws are written by money.

Vermont is poor.

Broadband is going to win.

